# Coffee at work



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Guys

what do you do for your fix at work - anyone here invested more in their work coffee kit than their home. I reckon I probably drink 75% of my coffee at work - so is this where my money should go...hmmm


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Already been discussed here


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

hmm ok thanks..


----------

